# Plowing service needed in Farmington CT - Devonwood



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Looking for someone to take over plowing a driveway in Farmington, CT:

4 Whitehill Place, Farmington, CT

It can be last on your list. My rate has been $90 for 6" plus additional $10 per inch over 6"

Good customer of mine just too far for me to travel for plowing.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

There is another driveway available in Avon on Vermillion drive, very close to the one in Devonwood in the original post. Both are no rush.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Is the one on vermillion the old shared one? We do a pool on that road. 

there’s a guy that does like 50 houses in Devon wood using those inverted tractors. I forget his name though. I’ll ask around


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Is the one on vermillion the old shared one? We do a pool on that road.
> 
> there's a guy that does like 50 houses in Devon wood using those inverted tractors. I forget his name though. I'll ask around


#53 Vermillion. Thanks in advance for asking about Devonwood.


----------



## simsfire479 (Apr 29, 2013)

DFLS said:


> #53 Vermillion. Thanks in advance for asking about Devonwood.


If you haven't found anyone for the one in Avon I plow a driveway on Wright Dr and can take care of it


----------

